# 76 year old homeowner breaks his back



## murphy4trees (Oct 22, 2004)

Saw an old friend at the health food store... told me her brother broke his back after falling while cleaning up a tree downed in Hurricane Jeanne.... Not much other details other than he was very active and couldn't be stopped from doing just about any kind of work around the house... his neighbor told him not to, but he went after it...
I can see myself going after a storm damaged tree when I Am 76... ONLY I'LL BE TIED IN.... I respect him, feel compassion for him, and think he made a big time stupid move.... all at the same time... Last I heard he was still in the hospital... hope he recovers OK


----------

